
Show HN: CryptoHack – a fun platform for learning cryptography - hyper_reality
https://cryptohack.org/
======
mpeg
This is really cool, I discovered hackthebox last year and love the gamified
nature of it and how well it resonates with younger people.

I got to the top 10 in HTB for a while and was pretty surprised that I was
probably one of the oldest people in the rankings, lots of high school and uni
students.

Have you thought about potential ways to monetise this through classroom
"ladders" for students to attempt alone and then walk through in class?
Company trainings would probably be another route

~~~
hyper_reality
We haven't really considered monetisation yet but you've given some
interesting food for thought, thank you!

------
hyper_reality
Hey all, I would like to present a side project which I have been building
with a friend.

We bonded over our shared passion for solving crypto CTF challenges, and found
that infosec people are often curious about crypto - but see it as an
intimidating topic. We wanted to build a "HackTheBox of crypto", where users
are encouraged to learn about how crypto works, and how to break it on a fun
gamified platform.

We have categories on RSA, block ciphers, ECC, mathematics and other schemes,
and will be continuing to release new challenges to stay up-to-date with the
latest attacks and techniques.

